# Farm Progress Show 2009



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Farm Progress show is going great. Met Jeff (4020man) and Mark (Kfarm_EC_IL) today. It is always great to meet folks that you chat with on the forums. Weather continues to be great. Seen some nice equipment to talk about in future articles this week. By the way I think the neatest item I came across was actually a trailer...built by AgShield out of Manitoba, Canada. You can adjust the deck to haul round bales, big square bales, little square bales, and equipment. Goose neck hitch. Very versatile trailer for hauling hay. You can check them out on Ag Shield Mfg: Quality Farm Equipment For 23 Years. Will keep you posted on other items and programs that may be of interest.


----------

